# drilling a tank???



## shurton (Apr 26, 2010)

Does anyone know where I can get a tank drilled? or am I going to have to go buy the equipment and do it myself?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out this site. There's a ton of info there if you want to DIY.

http://www.glass-holes.com/


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I drill tanks. PM me if you want me to do it for you. I'm in South Burnaby.

Anthony


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I had Seahorse Fanatic come to my place and drill holes in my tank...worked out exactly as I wanted, he did an excellent job and did not take long at all. I had him drill 6 holes and I bet he was only here about 45 minutes. All he needed was a supply of electricity and water to get the job done...and cash of course!


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Anthony and I don't even need safety glasses or even shoes when we drill glass 

(Don't try that at home, kids)


----------

